# Battery Tender



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone have one of these? 
I see they have several models and have the quick disconnect you can leave attached to your battery.

Looking for comments on longevity and performance.
The one below looks like its the most suitable to keep everything i have in the shop ready to go. even has 25 foot leads available.
4-Bank International Charger - USA/ Western 
Hemisphere


$249.95








Click to enlarge


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Buddy of mine uses them on his 350X and on his lawnmower.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what is this? just a 4 way 12v battery charger?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> Buddy of mine uses them on his 350X and on his lawnmower.


How does he like it? and more importantly how long has he had it?



xbigp said:


> what is this? just a 4 way 12v battery charger?


It's more than just a battery charger. It's a battery tender. You connect it while your bike is parked and it keeps sulfation from occuring in the battery and it makes sure it's always ready. 
This one just happens to be 4-way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he likes it. not sure how long he's had it. never has a problem starting his mower the next year.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

long term parking perhaps? i've never had a problem but i guess like he said, using it for a lawnmower over the winter so the battery wouldnt die before summer wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one on my Harley, I have had it about 4 years with no problems. Putting one on the Brute soon.


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the battery Tender Jr. i think's the name of it! I love it, i got it on my Arctic cat, suzuki motorcycle, zero turn mower, and tractor. I swap it out ever couple weeks when i'm not using them. I have the quick connect's on everyone one of them.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I got one I've had it for about a 1 1/2yrs its great for the winter months up here in Canada keeping the lawmower and other quads batteries good to go.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got one... They come in handy... Mine is the Jr as well and I think it was 20 bucks. works for everythign i have.


----------



## devildog12210 (Mar 17, 2009)

These are really are the best that money can buy. They are designed around long term storage. I have two of the 4 port ones. We also had a huge one at my old shop. You can also get one that is a dual set up in the shape of a Vtwin! Good product!


----------



## devildog12210 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.goldwingcountry.com/deta...ce=froogle&utm_medium=na&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've had the JR for about 4yrs ant it works great.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

i have a Harley Davidson one and I am told its just a Battery Tender Brand wrapped in HD logos.
it works just fine.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have the battery tender jr...it is great! I charge my deep cycle marine with it (even though it's a jr. it does the job), and I keep my bikes charged up. I had a problem with the quick leads though, they arced and blew my fuse on my grizzly....so I took them off and haven't used them since...I start my bike often so its not a big deal for me, I mainly use it if I haven't ridden in a long time


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the battery tender jr also, works like it should!!!!


----------

